# [boot] écran vert au boot depuis cght carte graphique

## struddel

Hello,

j'avais une gentoo qui fonctionnait correctement avec un chipset graphique ati intégré à ma carte mère mais j'ai voulu mettre une carte graphique d'entrée de gamme pour pouvoir utiliser correctement des softs comme Earth (je ne joue pas donc pas besoin d'un truc à plus de 100 €)

J'ai donc pris une nvidia gt520 et j'ai voulu activer la prise en charge nvidia du framebuffer dans mon noyau (c'est ce que j'avais fait avec une autre nvidia sur une autre gentoo et ça avait très bien fonctionné pour mon splash screen), puis j'ai éteint le PC , changé ma CG, et j'ai rebooté :

Sur mes autres distribs (une debian et une slackware) ça fonctionne impec', sur la gentoo, ça boot normalement au début, puis pendant la séquence de boot, l'écran devient vert (le fond d'écran, la police reste blanche) et tout se fige, PC planté ...

J'ai recompilé un noyau basique : même problème ...

J'ai refait mon install complète de gentoo et j'ai mis un noyau compilé basiquement avec genkernel : même problème ...

Là j'avoue que je comprends pas trop ...

J'ai pris en photo l'écran vert du boot :

http://nsm05.casimages.com/img/2011/10/18/111018074653508628918279.jpg

----------

## guilc

2 options :

- driver propriétaire, alors désactiver le KMS (kernel modesetting) dans le noyau, activer le framebuffer VESA (pas nvidia qui est incompatible avec les drivers propriétaires)

- driver libre "nouveau", alors activer le KMS, activer le framebuffer (a priori il va s'autosélectionner de force), mais désactiver les pilotes framebuffer

----------

## struddel

Bah j'ai même pas eu le temps de l'installer le driver j'ai pas encore installé X sur la distrib tute fraiche puisqueje peux pas booter dessus ...

Et en prenant le config.gz d'une distrib live qui boot correctement  pour un genkernel basique, c'est censé fonctionner non ?

Un problème avec X ou le driver, à la limite je peux gérer, mais là ça boot même pas même avec un noyau basique compilé avec les options d'une distrib qui boot avec cette carte, je pige pas trop ...

----------

## guilc

Oui, mais la conf de KMS et du driver de framebuffer a un impact !

Si tu choisis KMS, il ne faut PAS de pilote framebuffer, mais il faut un pilote X fonctionnel, et le driver framebuffer nvidia ne fonctionne simplement pas avec les cartes récentes... bref, sisi, ça a un impact (et quitte a configurer, faire le choix qui sera valable pour la suite).

----------

## struddel

Ui pas de souci, j'en doute pas, mais bon, je viens d'essayer avec et sans et ça change rien, c'est possible que ça ait un impact par la suite mais au niveau de mon boot j'ai le même problème :\

----------

## fb99

Salut,

Qu'est-ce que tu passes comme option au noyau depuis grub ? Essaye de tout enlever.

Par rapport à ce que te dis guilc c'est que si tu veux le framebuffer que tu le demande (grub + noyau) mais tu ne l'as pas bien configuré bein ça peut planté. Et tu es sur que ça plante ou tu as juste pas d'affichage (CTRL +ALT +DEL -> redémarre ton ordi ?).

Ta question avec genkernel + livecd, oui normalement ça fonctionne puisque le noyau est le même par contre si tu as pris ton config.gz avec ta veille carte graphique (intégré) et que tu mette avec la nouvelle, bah je sais pas ?

bon courage

----------

## struddel

Non j'avais pris le config.gz de la distrib live que j'utilisais, donc pas configuré sur mon ancienne carte.

Mais c'est bon, j'ai passé un bout de temps à tester plein d'options dans la config du noyau et c'est bon, là ça démarre, mais j'ai tellement fait de tests que je serais même pas capable de dire ce qui n'allait pas, en tout cas là ça fonctionne.

Merci en tout cas  :Wink: 

----------

